# Kiwis



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 9, 2009)

Do we need a Kiwi Forum ????:shock::shock::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## samdring (Mar 9, 2009)

Geoff
Can't see that there would be much to discuss.  Best keep the focus on LR methinks!


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 9, 2009)

Here in the good old USA, Kiwi refers to a fruit (chinese gooseberry).

I can't see how discussing a fruit would help ... unless you know something I don't know ...


----------



## paulgh (Mar 11, 2009)

dj_paige said:


> Here in the good old USA, Kiwi refers to a fruit (chinese gooseberry). I can't see how discussing a fruit would help ... unless you know something I don't know ...


 
It's also a flightless chicken-sized bird, a brand of shoe polish and a term used to describe people from the country of New Zealand (since "New Zealander" does not roll off the tongue very well). Geoff will have to be more specific about which topic he wants to discus.  :cheesy:

Paul
(an aussie)


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 11, 2009)

Just a bit of fun as there were three of us on-line at the same time!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2009)

Mod Note - Moved to the Lounge....


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 11, 2009)

Now that is discriminating!!!:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:
Where would we end up next??????:shock:


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 12, 2009)

Kiwigeoff;39'23 said:
			
		

> Now that is discriminating!!!:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:
> Where would we end up next??????:shock:



The other side of the World? :cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 13, 2009)

Bruce J;39'79 said:
			
		

> The other side of the World? :cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:



Please no, no!! We like it down here and only come out in the dark.  :lol::lol:


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 13, 2009)

Kiwigeoff;391'9 said:
			
		

> Please no, no!! We like it down here and only come out in the dark.  :lol::lol:



I hear ya.  I've been fortunate enough to have traveled a bit both there and in Oz and love both myself.  Getting there though. . . now that's tedious.  And while I'm at it, thanks for the many hours you put into keeping this community going!!!!  Cheers,


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Bruce for your kind words, next time you are down here just let me know in advance and we could catch up for a shoot!!


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the offer; I'll definitely keep it in mind.


----------

